# ABGA trouble



## Lucy N (Jul 18, 2017)

So I'm entering in the Texas state fair with my doe, but the breeder that I got her from hadn't transferred her over into my ownership yet. So I did it myself and sent in her papers and filled it out and everything, and it was signed by him and whatnot, but I sent the papers in on Tuesday and paid a rush fee of 3 days. My ag teacher texted me and told me today she needs her papers to turn in all in, and I didn't know she needed them this soon. I called ABGA to see if they got the papers yet, and after them asking for a member's #, and the name of the goat, they said they couldn't tell me any information unless I was the owner. 
So now the papers I need to turn in are lost in the swarm of ABGA mail, and I don't have the papers I need, and I'm just freaking out. Help asap please!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I am afraid ABGA is the only one who can help you at this point. I always make a copy of any papers I send off. At least I can verify something. Did you ask them what their normal turn around time is??? See if you teacher can wait since you paid extra for fast turn around.


----------



## Lucy N (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes my teacher asked for a picture even, and I felt stupid I didn't even have that. I didn't ask them, and she just said I need to get it to her as soon as possible.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Call back and cross your fingers you get someone else. Tell them you ARE the owner you spent X amount for the dang animal it's yours! Some of their people are so very helpful some sadly make it seem like you are making their life just miserable asking questions. But if I get someone that doesn't help at all I'll call the next day and usually get someone helpful


----------



## Lucy N (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes, I got someone today that made it sound like I was wasting their time, and I think I gave away too much information the first time around. I'd hate to wait another day to call them, cause that would be Monday.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry you're having trouble with them, they can be quite blunt, rude, and downright stubborn; definitely been there, where you just hit a wall with them.

You could ask specifically for someone higher up and explain the situation. I think her name is Marry Ellen?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you on line with ABGA? They can send temporary papers I believe that paper is good for 30 days.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Maria Leal helped me on a doeling and she was nice, you can call back and ask for her. Usually they make you fill out a new app if something is wrong but she went ahead and sent me a email asking if the new tattoo on a doe will have a 1 added on the end and I just had to reply yes. Usually I swear they have stock in postage. I guess you can't call back tomorrow anyways! It's Friday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

If all else fails, have the breeder call into ABGA and find out about it. To verify the sell and allow you to ask information about it needed.

Even do a 3-way call.


----------

